# Java3D , JOGL oder LWJGL



## Matze (15. November 2007)

hi,

ich muss micht demnächst auf der Arbeit mit den Möglichkeiten der 3D Programmierung auseinandersetzen. Dabei hab ich herausgefunden, dass es da mehrere Bibliotheken gibt, mitdenen man das realisieren kann.
Meine Frage: wie unterscheiden sich Java3D - JOGL - LWJGL? Erlernbarkeit, Performanz, Vorkentnisse (OpenGL), Einsatzziel?


----------



## TdC (5. Januar 2011)

Diese Frage stell ich mir auch gerade. hat du eine Antwort nach den 3Jahren die du nun Zeit hattest? oder kann jemand anders helfen?

ps: sry das ich die Leiche auswecke, doch bei google is der Link weit oben. werden/waren sicher schon viele mit der selben Frage hier...


----------



## Matze (5. Januar 2011)

Nein, aber ich habe das auch nicht weiter verfolgt, da das Vorhaben im Hintergrund abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## BanKiBoon (11. Januar 2011)

Um mal mein gefährliches Halbwissen möglichst verwirrend unter die Menge zu bringen....

Java3D ist eher eine Engine, JOGL und LWJGL nur die Komponenten zum Ansprechen der Graka.
Kurz: Java3D könnte JOGL oder LWJGL verwenden (ob es das tut weiß ich gerade nicht, zu lange her...)

Ein Vergleich zwischen Java3D, JMonkey und Xith wäre da sinniger da alle Engines sind. Vor ca 8 Jahren war Java3D ziehmlich tot, JMonkey für mich zu kompliziert und Xith gut. Das kann (und wird wahrscheinlich) heute anders seind.

Die Vor und achteile in der Verwendung von JOGL oder LWJGL kenn ich nicht.

Vielleicht wäre es da einfacher auf die jeweilige Hompage der Projekte zu gehen und dort mal ein wenig zu rechechieren.


----------



## doe300 (16. März 2011)

also Java3D und jMonkeyEngine kann man nur schwer vergleichen, da Java3D das minimalste bietet, dass sich noch 3D nennen kann, während jmonkeyengine sehr viel mehr Features bietet:
- sowohl JOGL als auch LWJGL als Basis nutzbar
- Animationen
- Shader (OpenGL)
- Material-System
- Resourcenmanagment + Caching von Daten (z.B. Modellen)
- volle jBullet-Integration (Physik)
- egenes SDK (jMonkeyPlatform, basierend auf Netbeans, mit TerrainEditor, PhysicsEditor, MaterialEditor, ...)
- Skyboxes
- Unterstützt OGRE-XML-Format (+Animationen)
- ...
JMonkeyEngine 3 ist auch um einiges einfacher als Version 2.
JOGL und LWJGL sind Bibliotheken (jMonkeyEngine basiert wahlweise auf beiden), genauer gesagt ist JOGL ein Java-Wrapper für OpenGL.
Also falls jemand mehr als nur einfache 3D-Anzeigen erstellen will, sollte jMonkeyEngine nutzen.


----------



## genodeftest (17. März 2011)

Java3D reicht, wenn du nur z.B. ein 3D-Koordinatensystem zeichnen willst. Sobald es um Texturen, Shader, Animationen, komplexe Models geht, solltest du dir ne echte Game Engine ansehen.
Die einzige (brauchbare) in Java ist JMonkeyEngine. Ansonsten musst du auf eine andere Programmiersprache ausweichen.


----------

